# Just got my first plant.. have lots of questions



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so i went to the LFS store last night and got my first plant...YeAAA. Ive had tanks before but always fake plants. Just a little on my tank, i rearranged the whole setup as the look before was not of the advanced hobbyist and i think im entering from noob to novice. Black gravel bottom, 2 lava rocks, and a fake mopani log (didnt want to boil and wait weeks plus that is something i can do when i ge tthe plant thing down).
Anyways this is what i have so far.
1. plant- i think narrow leaf annubius ( i have pics in my photo gallery)
2. 3 bulbs sprouting (2 coconut shaped and 1 tube shaped)
Im going to be doing the DIY CO2 method for the first time.. I have the bottle and all the ingredients. Somewhere i read that regular air line hose will not be good enough to do the DIY CO2 with. IS this true and if so what hose do i need?
Also i want to set my lights and air pump on a timer. 
What im curious on is say i have the timer turn my lights on at 8-9AM and off at 4 and have the air pump turn on from 4pm and off at 8-9am
1. Is 8 hrs enough time for plants?
2. Do i turn the Air pump on right after the lights go out or wait til dark, say 8-9pm?
Im sure ill more questions as this post goes on and thanksin advance


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning jeff...

Not familiar with CO2, I'm strictly low tech on my tanks. The driftwood from the pet store will leach tannins into your tank water and turn it a little brownish. This won't hurt your fish or plants and a few water changes will clear the water.

If you have live plants, then the tank lights should be on for a minimum of 10 hours. I have several tanks and have the lights on timers set for 12 hours on and 12 off. This is the procedure that works best for my tanks.

Depending on the size of your tank, you may not need an airstone going. Your power filter will generate enough water movement on the surface for gas exchange/aeration. Airstones are mainly for show anyway.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask.

B


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

If it is indeed an anubias, you can't have it planted in the substrate or it will rot. You need to attach it to the lava rock.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

BB, i dont if i mistyped but i meant to say the mopani is fake (resin). I didnt want to have a million things to worry about when starting plants. If you look in my gallery i have a pic of the tank (10 gal for now) and the one plant that is showing so far. I have a penguin 330, i had it on my 30 gal years ago.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is your timer able to turn two things on and off?or are you going with two timers?I have my lights come on at nine and go off at seven at night.My plants seem to enjoy that length.If you can set it up,yes the air needs to come on after the lights go out.

start out with eight hours and if you notice your plants lacking,then lengthen it a little.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

forgot to add. these are the 2 bulbs im running so far
CFL, 15W, Spiral, T3 3/8" Dia., Medium - Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Lamps - 2CEJ3 : Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ill need 2 timers. 9-7 sounds good as a start. So at 701 the will come on and go off at 859am.
does anyone have any use tips or hints or sites on diy co2. I have a pdf on how to do ir but want some info on trial and errors


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aquatic Eden: DIY CO2 Recipe: Duration vs. Intensity - Aquascaping Aquarium Blog
Thats the recipe I used and it explains alot of things about it too.


----------



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I had the same problem with the DIY co2 system with the air hose. IME your going to need a co2 resistant air hose.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Honestly...you can run regular airline tubing. Granted it's not specifically made for CO2 but will last a good while. I have some that are over a year and still lasting. Now for pressurized, I would make sure it is CO2 tubing though.

Here's a good link for setting up the DIY CO2. (I think it's a good one at least) ;o)
DIY CO2 Made Easy

You have a lot light over that 10g. Be prepared for algae until you get more plants in and start tweaking the balance of the tank.

Some other advice:
Turn the airstone on 1 hr prior to the lights going out
Turn the airstone off 1 hr prior to the light coming on


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

James, curious, should i unscrew one of the lights and leave just one in? Also when you say tweak what are you referring to?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you are going to be injecting CO2, I would leave it as it is.

By tweaking, I'm referring to the balance of light and nutrients. Once you get more involved with the plant side of things, you will need to feed them just like fishies. )


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

ahhhhhh gotcha , thanks


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

James, or anyone else. One other question i have regarding the CO2. Im gonna use an Ocean Spray bottle that is 3L. I was thinking on instead of 2C of sugar and 1/2 tsp of yeast, since i have 1 more Liter i would do 3 cups sugar and 3/4 tsp of yeast. ALso was wondering if a glass difusser (at bottom) will work on DIY co2.
S5 CO2 Diffuser Aquarium Glass Carbon Dioxide Reactor | eBay

Aquarium CO2 Diffuser- live Plant Java Valve | eBay


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry...I can't comment on the added bottle size recipe. I don't think it would be an issue but don't quote me on that.

That diffuser will be fine. Just be sure to seal the caps where the tubing is good with silicone.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

again thank you


----------

